# Just finished building my first photography site!



## kylehess10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I finally finished my website and I'm trying to expand my photography business in my area. I built the website up myself, so let me know what you think!!

There's an intro page when you first click on the link and it automatically plays a video that was shot last week about my photoshoots.

Kyle Hess Photography


----------



## bigluelok (Nov 29, 2010)

obviously im new here. i really like your site but i would change 2 things whe you first go to your page there is that loud video i would remove or turn that real low because i surf the web with my headphones on and my ears hurt after just opening your page it kind of scared me.

2 i would turn the music dont on the website. i hate it when im listening to music of my choice then i open a site and theres diffrent music.

other than that i think its a great site.


----------



## Benjhouston (Nov 29, 2010)

This is one of the better websites I've seen in terms of navigate-ability and simpleness. Your photos are great and I personally like the way you integrated music on the site. However,  I'd recommend you check out this site. More to come soon. Whiteloupe - Websites for Photographers


----------



## van halen (Dec 6, 2010)

i agree with biglue even me i got scared lol.


----------



## point-&-shoot (Dec 7, 2010)

i thought it was pretty nice.


----------



## grant (Dec 7, 2010)

The upper half of the page looks really nice, but then you scroll down to read the pages and everything seems a little bit of a mess. Especially with the white boxes everything is a bit scattered. So I think cleaning up that so that the 2nd half of the page is black in the background would look nice.

Then I may get rid of the photo box header. At first I was clicking the pages and couldn't figure out why nothing was changing. Then I saw you have to scroll down. It's kind of a pain to click on the page then have to scroll down. I'd keep the header on the first page (after the splash) but then take it off or make it smaller on the side for the rest of the web site. 

good job though


----------



## SusanMart (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't open your site


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 15, 2010)

*Good:*
Good navigation, ease of use. 
Professional appearance.

C*onsider changing.*
The music nearly blasted me out of the water, most sites I ll close out as soon as this happens.
A few of the girls in the gallery could use at least a basic skin retouch.
The about you page appears underneath the gallery....I almost didnt see it.


You are well on your way good sir!


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 16, 2010)

I do like your site. Lots of good shots. Some critiques but that's not for this forum  Only thing I don't care for is music on a site. Was fitting but its a personal preference for me. I browse the internet when listening to music so its a pet peeve of mine when a site has music competing with mine. Just suggest having a button to turn it off. Otherwise its pretty cool.  Even gives me things to consider when redesigning my site. Only other thing is the possibility of copyright for the song you used. Not sure if it falls into infringement but something to look into at least. I'm not a lawyer  Good job none the less. Who'd you use for your site if you don't mind me asking?

*EDIT* Just found the button to turn off the music, lol. I did find another thing about the site that I would suggest and again its personal preference. I clicked on buttons, like your about me, and I had to scroll down to see the info. I only saw your portfolio and took me a sec to realize I had to scroll down. Could be the difference from someone seeing what you want them to see or them clicking the back button. I'd keep things like on top when you click the button or making it its separate page.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 23, 2010)

Good images
Keep the site simple

I hope that you have written permission from owners of photo shoot locations.


----------

